# fly emirates



## Remasberry (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,

i'm having a couple of questions about fly emirates, i know there is another thread all about packages and application process but i needed some info. about someone who's working there OR knows someone working in there. .. so in case it was a wrong thread, kindly merge it ; & i apologize in advance. 

getting to the point, I applied as a customer service agent, and got the approval (pending the contract). surprisingly today i met an old colleague who was working with me in the current company and found out she's already there in emirates - marhaba service -

I wanted to know what the new environment would be like, and i was shocked to know that she's having 12 hrs shift ( 9 pm to 9 a.m) fixed! all week long with one day off! 

i was thinking shifts means 2-3 days day time ( 8 or 9 hours) others night time and 2 days off to fix your clock :S
overtime is not optional, it's mandatory. ( as per her, one agent got terminated due to rejection of overtime). 

tickets for the family are not free or even 90% discount, it's 50% only and in 1.5 year. 

i told her that i applied as well, but for customer service .. she said it's only ticketing and bla bla bla but not sure about the shifts and all other things. 

oh one last thing, she wasn't informed about this til after the training, and of course visa is on them now for 3 years .. can't leave easily. 

anyone who knows anything about that ?! would really appreciate it!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You say Emirates Marhaba service but isn't the Marhaba service run by DNATA? Twelve hour shifts are fairly normal for ground staff at DXB but I though they worked five on two off.


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

Hi Remasberry, I am kind of on the same boat as you. I applied for the same position but my result is still pending. I couldn't log on to the portal anymore but it's only showing 'You will be contacted...at the earliest'. What's your input for this?

If what your ex-colleague said was true, I wouldn't even consider it coz it's bloody ridiculous to be working for 12 hours shift and having only 1 day off.

However, I can still recall when I went for the AD, the coordinator clearly explain to me the working hours and shift schedules, which is the same as your understanding....


----------



## Remasberry (Nov 6, 2012)

thank you for replying. 

actually, nope ... never occurred to me that it's 12 hours . plus, normally whoever is working 12 hrs will be having 2 daytime, 2 offs, 3 night time ( something like that) .. but every single day is a night time shift !? it's impossible to live! 

to be honest, they only asked if i'm willing to work shifts or not and i said yes ..the interviewer didn't clarify anything further. I don't want to be told that oh yeah, forgot to mention it's 12 hrs night time, AFTER signing the contract and doing the training!

and is there any difference between marhaba and customer service agent ?? i think both are dnata.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

They don't want you to live, they just want you to work. If they don't get maximum utilisation out of minimum paid staff how can they increase their profits and achieve world domination!! Lol!!


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> They don't want you to live, they just want you to work. If they don't get maximum utilisation out of minimum paid staff how can they increase their profits and achieve world domination!! Lol!!


Well said! I suppose it applies to many corporations but I do find this practice quite prevalent with Dubai companies...


----------

